# Green Community Roundabout



## edthehedgehog (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all,

We've been to Dubai on a familiarization visit and the wife has fallen in love with Green Community. She is a stay at home mum and I will be working in central Dubai. For those of you who experience it on a regular basis, how bad is the traffic coming out of green community? I've heard conflicting stories.

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

We live in GC since 2010...

There are 2 ways to get out of GC:

1) "Front" - is the big oval round-about that you have probably seen, if you are going toward north of Dubai (airport via Emirates road, Arabian Ranches, etc).

GC has organized the exit about 1 year ago so it is a lot better than in the past to get out into traffic feeding into the oval round-about, then just by-pass to get on Emirates road. If going straight, then worse case is a 3-min wait at the round-about light. However, after 8AM, going straight thru the round-about to Zayed road will run into traffic going into the FreeZone (better go on Emirates road)

2) "Back" - going out via Jebel Ali - Labab road which feeds into a next smaller round-about south of big oval on Emirates road. This is better if you are going south (toward Abu Dhabi) or going straight out to Zayed road. Our family go out this side...

I leave the house at 6AM so zero traffic either way.
At 7AM, at most 5 minutes to get out.
At 7:30AM, at most 10-15 minutes behind the school Mom's in "front" and 5-10 min in "back".
At 8AM, add 5 more mins to each.
During the day, same as 7:30

Coming back into GC during traffic hours, once reached the oval round-about then about 10 mins jockeying with other cars in the round-about. The right-most is actually the fastest going into GC.

Overall, it got a lot better than 2-3 years ago with the overpass built in 2012 and light management.

Others might think/feel/experience differently.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll chime in that it's still pretty busy during the daytime as another housewife. It's not unbearable but it certainly picks up around 3pm onwards going back into the community.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a feeling it is the world's largest roundabout, they can fit in a football stadium (or a mall!) within it


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

its awful!!


----------

